# portmaster jpeg



## mfaridi (Jul 21, 2009)

I upgrade jpeg with this command 

```
portmaster -D -u jpeg
```

but when I read 

```
/usr/ports/UPDATING
```
I see this 

```
20090719:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  jpeg has been updated to 7.0.
  Quick instructions:
        pkg_delete -r jpeg-6b_7
  Please rebuild all ports that depends on it.
```

so after upgrade many packages dose not work 
how I can upgrade all packages or rebuild all ports that depends on jpeg by portmaster ?


----------



## sleek (Jul 21, 2009)

I have this problem too. 
One upgraded library and then mess up so many applications.
From can't using .jpg as a wallpaper to emacs not loading.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2009)

`# portmaster -r jpg`

See the portmaster man page.


----------



## sleek (Jul 21, 2009)

```
beastie# portmaster -r jpg

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

beastie# portmaster -r jpeg

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```


----------



## sleek (Jul 21, 2009)

sleek said:
			
		

> ```
> beastie# portmaster -r jpg
> 
> ===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
> ...



nvm, I got it, at least for me it should be


```
beastie# portmaster -r jpeg-7
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fwiw, that jpeg upgrade includes several ports
not included within the "minor-bump" list.  So
one will probably have to rebuild several other
ports besides.  
(imlib, imlib2, ...) (Not sure if those were or were
not in the minor bump list).
....
The only thing remaining from that jpeg bump, here
on this machine, is 
firefox-2  will not start (error code 1, silently)
whereas firefox3 will start.  
Tried renaming .mozilla, same result.
If I come across a solution I may post it here.
(I may have rebuilt a few too many ports out of proper
order).
..........
/edit/
rebuilding seamonkey worked.
/edit2/
rebuilding firefox worked.  epiphany also.
Only messed up by moving-back the .mozilla, accidentally [1]
created it in .mozzila/.mozilla, all settings were lost
upon the reinstall.  Copied the old to elsewhere,
grepped the files there for a bookmark, copied those
files to the new installed location, and it is all
as before with browsers working again...
[1]  2004 - 2009 still newbie as cp -vRp how to
precisely position the destination directories...


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2009)

After rebuilt cairo, gtk20, png, pango Firefox 2 works okay but I have problem with GQview 2.15 which doesn't shows pivtures. They are just black. I did portupgrade -fr jpeg-*.
Whhat should I need to rebuild more, please?


Thanks.
-- 
Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2009)

[cmd=]pkg_info -R jpeg-7[/cmd] should show you every installed port depending on jpeg. I took the bruteforce approach and just launched [cmd=]portmaster -dRrf jpeg*[/cmd] (well, actually [cmd=]portmaster -x www/firefox -dRrf jpeg*[/cmd] because some ports still try to pull in FF2 as a dependency).


----------



## sleek (Jul 21, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> After rebuilt cairo, gtk20, png, pango Firefox 2 works okay but I have problem with GQview 2.15 which doesn't shows pivtures. They are just black. I did portupgrade -fr jpeg-*.
> Whhat should I need to rebuild more, please?
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try to rebuild GQview itself yet ?

For me, from what I've seen with running:


```
# portmaster -r jpeg-7
```

is I have to literally rebuild the whole DE though, and I have both Gnome and KDE installed, so, oh well... :e


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2009)

sleek said:
			
		

> Did you try to rebuild GQview itself yet ?
> 
> For me, from what I've seen with running:
> 
> ...



Yes, I did.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [cmd=]pkg_info -R jpeg-7[/cmd] should show you every installed port depending on jpeg. I took the bruteforce approach and just launched [cmd=]portmaster -dRrf jpeg*[/cmd] (well, actually [cmd=]portmaster -x www/firefox -dRrf jpeg*[/cmd] because some ports still try to pull in FF2 as a dependency).



I run 
	
	



```
pkg_info -R jpeg-7
```
and I see this output

```
Information for jpeg-7:

Required by:
ImageMagick-6.5.3.10_1
Terminal-0.2.12_1
alacarte-0.12.1
amarok-1.4.10_3
aqbanking-4.1.0
arts-1.5.10_2,1
at-spi-1.26.0
audacious-2.0.1
avahi-gtk-0.6.25
blogtk-1.1_3
bluefish-1.0.7_5
bug-buddy-2.26.0
ccsm-0.8.2
cheese-2.26.3
clutter-0.8.8
clutter-cairo-0.8.2
clutter-gtk-0.8.3
cm-super-0.3.4_1
compiz-0.8.2
compiz-fusion-0.8.2
compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2
compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2
compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.2
dasher-4.10.1,2
dbus-qt3-0.70_2
deskbar-applet-2.26.2
digikam-0.10.0_1,1
dikt-1g
djvulibre-nox11-3.5.22
docbook-utils-0.6.14_7
dvdauthor-0.6.14_3
dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_2
ecore-config-0.9.9.042
ecore-evas-0.9.9.042
ecore-imf_evas-0.9.9.042
edje-0.5.0.042,2
edje_viewer-20080223_1
eel-2.26.0
ekiga-2.0.11_5
emerald-0.8.2
empathy-2.26.2
eog-2.26.3
epiphany-2.26.3
eqonomize-kde4-0.6_1
etk-0.1.0.042_1,1
evas-core-0.9.9.042
evas-engine-buffer-0.9.9.042
evas-engine-opengl-0.9.9.042
evas-engine-x11-0.9.9.042
evas-engine-xrender-0.9.9.042
evas-loader-png-0.9.9.042
evince-2.26.2_1
evolution-2.26.3
evolution-data-server-2.26.3
evolution-exchange-2.24.5
evolution-webcal-2.26.0
farsight2-0.0.12_1
file-roller-2.26.3,1
filezilla-3.2.6.1_1
firefox-2.0.0.20_8,1
firefox-3.5.1,1
galculator-1.3.4
gcalctool-5.26.3,2
gconf-editor-2.26.0,1
gconf2-2.26.2
gdl-2.26.2
gdm-2.26.1_5
gedit-2.26.3
geotrace-0.0.4_5
gftp-2.0.19
gnome-applets-2.26.3
gnome-control-center-2.26.0
gnome-desktop-2.26.3
gnome-games-2.26.3
gnome-icon-theme-2.26.0_1
gnome-keyring-2.26.3
gnome-libs-1.4.2_12
gnome-mag-0.15.7
gnome-media-2.26.0
gnome-mount-0.8_2
gnome-netstatus-2.26.0
gnome-nettool-2.26.2,1
gnome-panel-2.26.3
gnome-power-manager-2.24.4_4
gnome-session-2.26.2
gnome-settings-daemon-2.26.1_1
gnome-spell-1.0.8_2
gnome-system-monitor-2.26.2
gnome-system-tools-2.22.2
gnome-terminal-2.26.3.1
gnome-themes-2.26.3.1
gnome-utils-2.26.0_1,1
gnome-vfs-2.24.1
gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1
gnucash-2.2.9_2
gnucash-docs-2.2.0_3
goffice-0.7.8
gok-2.26.0,1
gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.15,3
gstreamer-plugins-soup-0.10.15,3
gtk-engines2-2.18.2
gtk-vnc-0.3.8
gtk-xfce-engine-2.6.0
gtkglext-1.2.0_3
gtkhtml3-3.26.3
gtkmm-2.16.0
gtksourceview-1.8.5_4
gtksourceview2-2.6.2
gtkspell-2.0.15
gucharmap-2.26.3.1
gvfs-1.2.3
hamster-applet-2.26.3
imlib-1.9.15_7
jadetex-3.13_2
jhead-2.87
jigdo-0.7.3_3
k3b-1.0.5_1
k9copy-1.0.4_4
kde4-style-polyester-2.0.0_1
kdeaccessibility-4.2.4
kdeartwork-4.2.4
kdebase-3.5.10_2
kdebase-4.2.4
kdebase-kompmgr-3.5.10
kdebase-runtime-4.2.4
kdebase-workspace-4.2.4
kdegames-4.2.4
kdegraphics-4.2.4_1
kdelibs-3.5.10
kdelibs-4.2.4
kdemultimedia-4.2.4_1
kdenetwork-4.2.4
kdepim-4.2.4
kdepimlibs-4.2.4
kdeplasma-addons-4.2.4
kdesdk-4.2.2
kdetoys-4.2.4
kdewebdev-4.2.4
kmplayer-0.10.0c_2,2
ksudoku-0.4_2
ktorrent-3.2.2_1
kwebget-0.8.1_4
libbonoboui-2.24.1
libcaca-0.99.b13_1
libcanberra-0.10_4
libcapplet-1.4.0.5_10
libepc-0.3.10
libexo-0.3.101
libgail-gnome-1.20.1
libgda4-4.0.2_1
libgksuui-1.0.7_3
libglade2-2.6.4
libgnome-2.26.0
libgnomecanvas-2.26.0
libgnomekbd-2.26.0
libgnomeprint-2.18.6
libgnomeprintui-2.18.4
libgnomeui-2.24.1
libgpod-0.6.0_1
libgsf-1.14.15
libgsf-gnome-1.14.15
libgtkhtml-2.11.1_2
libgweather-2.26.2.1
libmcs-0.7.1_2
libnotify-0.4.5
libpurple-2.5.8
librsvg2-2.26.0
libsexy-0.1.11_1
libsoup-2.26.3
libspectre-0.2.2
libwnck-2.26.2
libxfce4gui-4.6.1
libxfce4menu-4.6.1
libxine-1.1.16.3_1
metacity-2.26.0
mousepad-0.2.16_1
mousetweaks-2.26.3
mtr-0.75
multiget-1.1.3_2
myBudget-0.60_5
nautilus-2.26.3
nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0_1
notification-daemon-0.4.0_1
nvidia-settings-185.19
opencv-1.0.0_3
openoffice.org-3.1.0_2
opera-9.64.20090302
orage-4.6.1
orca-2.26.3
pecl-pdflib-2.1.6
phonon-xine-4.3.1_1
php5-extensions-1.3
php5-gd-5.2.10
pidgin-2.5.8
plasma-applet-panelspacer-0.2_1
plasma-applet-yawp-0.2.3
policykit-gnome-0.9.2_1
poppler-gtk-0.10.6
poppler-qt4-0.10.6
poppler-utils-0.10.6
pulseaudio-0.9.14_7
pwg-0.2_6
py25-gnome-2.26.1
py25-gnome-desktop-2.26.0
py25-gnome-extras-2.25.3_2
py25-gstreamer-0.10.15
py25-gtk-2.14.1
qt4-imageformats-4.4.3
sdl_image-1.2.7
seahorse-2.26.2_1
seahorse-plugins-2.26.2
spassgen-1.5_4
spip-1.8.3_1
ssvnc-1.0.22
swfdec-0.8.4
swfdec-gnome-2.26.0
teTeX-3.0_2
teTeX-base-3.0_15
telepathy-farsight-0.0.7
telepathy-gabble-0.7.30
telepathy-mission-control-4.67
thunderbird-2.0.0.22
totem-2.26.3
totem-pl-parser-2.26.2
tracker-client-0.6.6_9
tracker-libtrackergtk-0.6.6_9
transmission-1.51
transmission-gtk2-1.51_1
typo3-4.2.6
unique-1.0.6
vinagre-2.26.2
vino-2.26.2
vlc-1.0.0,3
vte-0.20.4
wv-1.2.5
xdvik-tetex-22.84.10_2
xfce-4.6.1
xfce4-appfinder-4.6.1
xfce4-conf-4.6.1
xfce4-desktop-4.6.1
xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
xfce4-mixer-4.6.1
xfce4-panel-4.6.1
xfce4-print-4.6.1
xfce4-session-4.6.1
xfce4-settings-4.6.1
xfce4-utils-4.6.1
xfce4-wm-4.6.1
xscreensaver-5.08
xvid4conf-1.12_2
yakuake-kde4-2.9.6
yelp-2.26.0
zenity-2.26.0
Thunar-1.0.1_1
cups-image-1.3.10_3
cups-base-1.3.10_3
eet-0.9.10.042_1,2
electricsheep-2.6.8_7,1
evas-loader-jpeg-0.9.9.042_1
gd-2.0.35_1,1
gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0_9
ghostscript8-8.64_6
gtk-2.16.4_1
imlib2-1.4.1.000_2,2
jasper-1.900.1_8
lcms-1.18a_1,1
libdv-1.0.0_1
libmng-1.0.10_1
libvncserver-0.9.7_1
libwmf-0.2.8.4_4
netpbm-10.26.63_1
poppler-0.10.6_1
qt-3.3.8_10
sane-backends-1.0.20_2
tiff-3.8.2_4
transcode-1.0.6_6
wxgtk2-common-2.8.10_1
wxgtk2-2.8.10_1
xloadimage-4.1.16_5
xplanet-1.2.0_5
gnash-0.8.5_2
mplayer-0.99.11_14
py25-notify-0.1.1_4
Miro-2.0.5
dgs-0.5.9.1_8
graphviz-2.24.0
gstreamer-plugins-jpeg-0.10.15_1,3
ruby18-libart2-0.16.0.20080905_1
tightvnc-1.3.10_2
```

I wish this command solve all this broken packages 

```
portmaster -dRrf jpeg*
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish your life is long enough to see this run complete ...


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I wish your life is long enough to see this run complete ...



Thanks
There is no fast way to solve this problem ?


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 21, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5658

or

portupgrade -rfR jpeg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2009)

He's using portmaster, not portupgrade. Read before posting.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> Thanks
> There is no fast way to solve this problem ?



Nope. It's very simple:



> Please rebuild all ports that depend on it.



Running KDE, Gnome and XFCE4 on the same system probably doesn't make life any easier ..


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [cmd=]pkg_info -R jpeg-7[/cmd] should show you every installed port depending on jpeg. I took the bruteforce approach and just launched [cmd=]portmaster -dRrf jpeg*[/cmd] (well, actually [cmd=]portmaster -x www/firefox -dRrf jpeg*[/cmd] because some ports still try to pull in FF2 as a dependency).



when I run this command 


```
portmaster -dRrf jpeg*
```

I see this error


```
portmaster: No match
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2009)

[cmd=]portmaster -dRrf jpeg\*[/cmd] or [cmd=]portmaster -dRrf jpeg-7[/cmd]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2009)

By the way: gqview appears to be broken after the jpeg upgrade. All my image editors/viewers work, but gqview won't.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Works here...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, it works here now, too. Somewhat. Turns out it takes some jpegs a long time to render, esp. the bigger ones, even in preview mode. When I move quickly through a directory full of large jpegs, it will show grey squares, but when I pass over them later, or more slowly, one after the other will show up eventually, only to disappear again on a later visit... Ristretto and Gimv have no problems. I'll try -devel later.


----------



## aragon (Jul 22, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> There is no fast way to solve this problem ?


Have you tried symlinking the old library file to the new one?  It's not a pretty approach and doesn't always work, but it's worth a try.


```
cd /usr/local/lib && ln -s libjpeg.so.10 libjpeg.so.9
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ok, it works here now, too. Somewhat. Turns out it takes some jpegs a long time to render, esp. the bigger ones, even in preview mode. When I move quickly through a directory full of large jpegs, it will show grey squares, but when I pass over them later, or more slowly, one after the other will show up eventually, only to disappear again on a later visit... Ristretto and Gimv have no problems. I'll try -devel later.



I use gqview-devel and it is not useful anymore.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 22, 2009)

I try reinstall all packages are depend on jpeg-7 , but all kde packages can not  reinstall again and I see this error


```
==>  Configuring for qt4-moc-4.4.3
/bin/cp /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/../../devel/qt4/files/configure /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|target.path.*|target.path=/usr/local/bin|g'  -e 's|^TARGET.*|TARGET=moc-qt4|g'  /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/moc.pro
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../mkspecs
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../bin/qmake

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.


   The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc.

===>>> make failed for devel/qt4-moc
===>>> Aborting update
```

I do not know what is problem , problem is gcc or qt
when I type 
	
	



```
pkg_info | grep qt
```
I see this output

```
Mostafa ~ [926] pkg_info | grep qt                                                                                                  12:17
dbus-qt3-0.70_2     Qt3 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
poppler-qt4-0.10.6  Qt4 bindings to poppler
qt-3.3.8_10         Multiplatform C++ application framework
qt4-assistant-4.4.3 Qt documentation browser
qt4-clucene-4.4.3   QtCLucene full text search library wrapper
qt4-corelib-4.4.3   Qt core library
qt4-dbus-4.4.3      Qt4 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
qt4-designer-4.4.3  Qt ui editor
qt4-doc-4.4.3       Multiplatform C++ application framework
qt4-gui-4.4.3_2     Qt graphical user interface library
qt4-help-4.4.3      QtHelp module provides QHelpEngine API and is used by Assis
qt4-iconengines-4.4.3 Qt SVG icon engine plugin
qt4-imageformats-4.4.3 Qt imageformat plugins for GIF, JPEG, MNG and SVG
qt4-makeqpf-4.4.3   Qt qtopia font creator
qt4-moc-4.4.3       Qt meta object compiler
qt4-mysql-plugin-4.4.3 Qt MySQL database plugin
qt4-network-4.4.3   Qt network library
qt4-opengl-4.4.3    Qt OpenGL library
qt4-pixeltool-4.4.3 Qt screen magnification utility
qt4-porting-4.4.3   Qt utility to assist with porting Qt3 applications to Qt4
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.4.3 Qt4 D-BUS viewer
qt4-qmake-4.4.3     The build utility of the Qt project
qt4-qt3support-4.4.3 Qt3 compatibility library
qt4-qtestlib-4.4.3  Qt unit testing library
qt4-rcc-4.4.3       Qt resource compiler
qt4-script-4.4.3    Qt script
qt4-sql-4.4.3       Qt SQL library
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.4.3 Qt SQLite 3.x database plugin
qt4-svg-4.4.3       Qt SVG library
qt4-uic-4.4.3       Qt user interface compiler
qt4-uic3-4.4.3      Qt backwards-compatible user interface compiler
qt4-webkit-4.4.3    Qt4 webkit engine
qt4-xml-4.4.3       Qt XML library
qt4-xmlpatterns-4.4.3 XQuery 1.0 and XPath 2.0 support for Qt4
qt4-xmlpatterns-tool-4.4.3 Qt4 command line utility for running XQueries
tapioca-qt-0.14.1_4 Framework for VoIP and IP applications
telepathy-qt-0.14.1_3 Framework for VoIP and IP applications
```

when I type 

```
pkg_info | grep gcc
```
I see this output

```
Mostafa ~ [927] pkg_info | grep gcc                                                                                                 12:38
gcc-4.2.5.20090325  GNU Compiler Collection 4.2
gccmakedep-1.0.2    Create dependencies in makefiles using 'gcc -M
```

what I must do right now ?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Guessing, but I suppose it is /devel/qmake4/ that you
may need to recompile?  or 
	
	



```
rehash
```
 after compile before
qt4-moc can be built?


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 22, 2009)

Please someone help me every packages are about kde , when I try reinstall them with portmaster I see this error

```
=>  Configuring for qt4-moc-4.4.3
/bin/cp /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/../../devel/qt4/files/configure /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|target.path.*|target.path=/usr/local/bin|g'  -e 's|^TARGET.*|TARGET=moc-qt4|g'  /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/moc.pro
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../mkspecs
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../bin/qmake

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.


   The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc.

===>>> make failed for devel/qt4-moc
===>>> Aborting update
```

I deinstall qmake and qmake4 , but I see that error again.


----------



## Oxyd (Jul 22, 2009)

I ran into the same problem.  Upgraded Firefox with portmaster, which upgraded jpeg as its dependency -- then I shut down the computer to be greeted with non-functional X the next morning.  After some poking around I downgraded jpeg from the package stored in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/ to get my DE back.  Then I upgraded jpeg with `# portmaster -w jpeg` -- the binaries are now happily linked to /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libjpeg.so.9.  Probably not a good long-term solution but at least I've got a fully functional machine before I upgrade everything dependent on jpeg.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 22, 2009)

there is no another way to solve this problem ?


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 22, 2009)

why QT need gcc compiler ?
or why dt-moc need freebsd-g++ ?
how I can use another compiler for make qt4-moc


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 22, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> why QT need gcc compiler ?
> or why dt-moc need freebsd-g++ ?
> how I can use another compiler for make qt4-moc



When I still was actively upgrading the qt4 ports, I
had it all down on paper, which to start with:

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/qmake4
make checksum 
/bin/rm -iv ../../distfiles/[the old one]
/bin/rm -rf work
portsopt
make install
rehash
```
and then proceeded to the next line, in this case
qt4-moc, and several others, which only list
qmake4 as dependencies.  Then the next time,
one would know the precise order, and can do it
piecemeal (since some take a long time, some take
a short time.)


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ok, it works here now, too. Somewhat. Turns out it takes some jpegs a long time to render, esp. the bigger ones, even in preview mode. When I move quickly through a directory full of large jpegs, it will show grey squares, but when I pass over them later, or more slowly, one after the other will show up eventually, only to disappear again on a later visit... Ristretto and Gimv have no problems. I'll try -devel later.



Today I installed Geeqie (gqview fork) and it works much much faster.
http://geeqie.sourceforge.net/

FreBSD has alpha version in ports but they have beta version from July.

And here is a link to debate about problem with jpeg-7 or gtk?
http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=585987


----------



## Maurovale (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, for me kde after rebuild still compiles against libjpeg.so.9 and not the correct one libjpeg.so.10 (libjpeg 1).

So what I've done was:

remove kde packages one by one, for example:

[cmd=]pkg_delete -f kdelibs-3.5.10[/cmd]

then

[cmd=]portmaster -dB /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3[/cmd]

and so on...kdegraphics, digikam, kdenetwork, kopete ....

After that you can see if your new compiled port is using the correct DLL issuing the following comand :


```
$ which kopete
/usr/local/bin/kopete

$ ldd /usr/local/bin/kopete
```

Then search for libjpeg.so.10 if it shows libjpeg.so.9 then remove the package with pkg_delete and reinstall.



Ps.: I forgot to add 
	
	



```
, [cmd] tags, thank you DutchDaemon :)
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2009)

Maurovale said:
			
		

> Hi, for me kde after rebuild still compiles against libjpeg.so.9 and not the correct one libjpeg.so.10 (libjpeg 1).
> 
> So what I've done was:
> 
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=34686&postcount=28


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 3, 2009)

after many try that problem can not solve so I change my OS and install FreeBSD 7.2 . last version was 7


----------



## pico (Mar 1, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Have you tried symlinking the old library file to the new one?  It's not a pretty approach and doesn't always work, but it's worth a try.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks. I know it's an ugly fix, but itll work for now.


----------

